# New scape



## piotr88 (10 Jan 2020)

Hi. Almost 2 yeats I don't do any post. Now I want show my new work. Honesty a few my work.
Aquarium size 90x55x53 Aquaone uk new line
Filtration Oase biomaster thermo 600 +some small filter for mechanical Filtration
Co2. System from co2art
Substrate prodibio
Light aqamai from hydor.
All ready more like one month DSM start










Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## piotr88 (10 Jan 2020)

piotr88 said:


> Hi. Almost 2 yeats I don't do any post. Now I want show my new work. Honesty a few my work.
> Aquarium size 90x55x53 Aquaone uk new line
> Filtration Oase biomaster thermo 600 +some small filter for mechanical Filtration
> Co2. System from co2art
> ...





Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Jan 2020)

That is stunning work. I'm guessing this is destined for the IAPLC, amongst other competitions. What are your planting plans?


----------



## piotr88 (10 Jan 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> That is stunning work. I'm guessing this is destined for the IAPLC, amongst other competitions. What are your planting plans?


No for IAPLC but CIAC. Plan is few different moss. Some bucephalandra and bolbitis 

Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Paul27 (10 Jan 2020)

WOW, piece of art.  How long did that take to put together?.


----------



## piotr88 (10 Jan 2020)

Paul27 said:


> WOW, piece of art.  How long did that take to put together?.


2 months 

Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Paul27 (10 Jan 2020)

piotr88 said:


> 2 months
> 
> Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka



Can see why. That is alot of thought and detail put in to this.


----------



## Jayefc1 (11 Jan 2020)

Hi looks amazing mate glad to have you back posting cant wait for updates on this 

Cheers
J


----------



## soggybongo (11 Jan 2020)

very nice job @piotr88 
what did you use to glue the rock pieces?
will be following this one, please take loads of pics with updates as you go.


----------



## piotr88 (11 Jan 2020)

soggybongo said:


> very nice job @piotr88
> what did you use to glue the rock pieces?
> will be following this one, please take loads of pics with updates as you go.


Hi. Super glue and cigarette filters also silicon 

Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## piotr88 (11 Jan 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Hi looks amazing mate glad to have you back posting cant wait for updates on this
> 
> Cheers
> J


Thank you. I will keep updating 

Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## jsiegmund (12 Jan 2020)

Wow awesome work! If you could post some close up photos of the details (and maybe the process) I'd really appreciate that. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## piotr88 (18 Jan 2020)

Some update frim my new scaoe



Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Carpman (19 Jan 2020)

That looks amazing, would love to see a large picture of it though.


----------



## CooKieS (22 Jan 2020)

Very nice, should submit to iaplc.

Reminds me of Wolinski or Fukada style!


----------



## Tankless (22 Jan 2020)

What mosses did you use? Are you planning to keep this scape in the long terms?


----------



## PlantsCase07 (22 Jan 2020)

Wow! Impressive! I would love to have the same view in my aquarium! Mine is definitely a bit smaller and I don't have it much planted. I am looking for some inspirations in recreating it and definitely I will use yours as my main!


----------



## piotr88 (9 Feb 2020)

Tankless said:


> What mosses did you use? Are you planning to keep this scape in the long terms?


Riccardia chamedryfolia, mini weeping moss and Christmas moss. Yes I will keep this scape 

Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## piotr88 (9 Feb 2020)

soggybongo said:


> very nice job @piotr88
> what did you use to glue the rock pieces?
> will be following this one, please take loads of pics with updates as you go.


Hi. I was use super glue and cigarette filters 

Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## piotr88 (9 Feb 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Very nice, should submit to iaplc.
> 
> Reminds me of Wolinski or Fukada style!


I still think about IAPLC or CIAC and IIAC 

Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## piotr88 (9 Feb 2020)

Last plants on the place 




Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## piotr88 (9 Feb 2020)

Some bucephalandra 



Wysłane z mojego VOG-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------

